# NZ Herald - Good Oil on Childbirth



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

A friend emailed me this.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/topic/story.cfm?c_id=1500859&objectid=10507765&ref=emailfriend

Interesting and much cheaper! Anyone else heard anything about it?

/links


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

No buts sounds very interesting.


----------

